# How long does it take pairs to be "mated"?



## JM1120 (May 30, 2011)

Trying to pair up some of the singles in my loft. 

If I lock them together, how long does it usually take before they're mates?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It depends. It varies. Sometimes as early as 3 days if these are adults. Some hates each others so they wont mate. I have a cock that took almost 2 years to get interested in breeding. Its mojo only got awakened when I put a grizzled or almost white bird. He was not interested in any other colors. Birds less than 5 months old may not that be interested in mating yet although some cocks as early as 4 months old might show some mating behavior. So it varies.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess it really depends on the cock or even hen to mate. I have 2 pair of pigeons(all I have is 7) but one pair take around 1 week and ther other pair never mate.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

it can vary from one day to 1 month....including 'vitamin E' in the diet helps to fasten it ,but please don't give steroids/hormones.....it has many side effects ,unless u are a vet or an experienced fancier


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

usually they do not need to be forced.. they eventually pair up with another after they are 5 to 6 months old.


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

Choosing a mate for your male reminds me of when my Dad tried to set me up with a girl he liked. Boy was she ugly! Maybe your male is trying to tell you something!


----------



## BrownBirds (Jun 12, 2011)

I find it depends on the age of the cock and the hens.. if they are all over about 6 months old, then they should be sexually mature and mate within a few days... if you see the cocks displaying and cooing to the hens, then he should mate at lwast one hen


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

It can really just depends on the bird and time of year, they will pair up easier during the spring. I had a pair, pair up within a matter of minuets, so it really depends on the birds.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

If it's not too cold out, about a week together should do the trick and this is speaking in general (for most pigeons).


----------



## JM1120 (May 30, 2011)

I hate to pair them up forcefully, but we have homers, rollers, tipplers, and satinettes in our coop, and we don't want them cross mating.


----------



## BrownBirds (Jun 12, 2011)

Well provided you put a cock and a hen together then nature should take its cause. I know, mine arnt any particular breed I don't think, I was just told they were Tumblers so it doesnt really bother us, but they shouldnt mind too much


----------



## needo19 (Sep 16, 2012)

HI , I recently have purchased a pair of fantails, the breeders has picked a hen and a cock according to his knowledge but was not sure . He only has looked at the way they stands and then determined that he has selected a male and a female for me. 
I have put them together in a rabbit hutch and during the night time they both were sitting together but during the day time they both were apart. The breeder has told me that they will eventually pair up. How long do I have to wait? please say that the male pigeon coos to the female but with this pair one pigeon stays still grooming himself and the other sometimes moves in circles but only 1 or 2 circle away from the other pigeon. 
How would i know their sexes ? According to the breeder ( male as believed) is 5 years old and the female( As believed) is around 2 years and they both were taken from 2 different lofts.
are they shy/ stressed as they are into a new home that is why they stay apart.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

How do you administer vitamin e ? in the water? What kind do you use?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Might help

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f116/mating-unwilling-birds-45128.html


----------

